# 1906 Indian Motorcycle



## jrapoza (May 25, 2017)

I am happy to announce that I am selling my 1906 Indian at Mecum Auctions June, 2, 2017. 

Here is a link to the listing.  Thank you for looking. 

https://www.mecum.com/lots/LJ0617-283940/1906-indian-racer/


----------



## oquinn (Jun 9, 2017)

Where does the seat tube go or is it used to hold the engine?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 9, 2017)

Seat tube is the engine.
What she go for?


----------

